# Looking for a paper hanger in the Peoria Il area



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello all, I am looking for a paper hanger to apply embossed wallpaper for me on jobs that I am going to do faux on. I dont know how many of you are close but I have been asked to do a number of Parade Homes with some dramatic foil finishes on ceilings and I need the paper hung by a pro! I will supply the paper for each job, I just need someone to work ahead of me and get my jobs done on time! Could mean a ton of work for 1 company. Interested email me at [email protected]

Here is what the paper looks like finished:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Check your inbox.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Got your email, but still haven't heard from you. Were you serious about this?


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

Nice work! I have a contractor out of Park Ridge, IL and I will give him a call tomorrow to see if he's interested.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Jeff.Chicago said:


> Nice work! I have a contractor out of Park Ridge, IL and I will give him a call tomorrow to see if he's interested.


Did PWG lock one of your posts at some time?  :whistling2:


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> Did PWG lock one of your posts at some time?  :whistling2:


What???????


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Jeff.Chicago said:


> What???????


Somebody will explain :wallbash:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't understand it either. :blink:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I don't understand it either. :blink:


You showed an interest in it and Jeff came along and offered somebody else's services.

I was using my sarcas stick :jester:

:whistling2:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> You showed an interest in it and Jeff came along and offered somebody else's services.
> 
> I was using my sarcas stick :jester:
> 
> :whistling2:


I gotcha now.

As soon as Foil posted this, I emailed him. He responded, and said he would give me a call, but never followed through on that. Oh well....


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> As soon as Foil posted this, I emailed him. He responded, and said he would give me a call, but never followed through on that. Oh well....


You didn't by any chance lock any of his threads too did you..? 

Patience mate. I'm sure there's a reason. Good luck with that :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

Wow, I'm so confused.


----------

